# Game 16 Bulls at Hornets 7PM CST December 1st



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets vs. *
*CHICAGO BULLS*

*FORD CENTER*
*Oklahoma City,OK*
*Friday, Dec 1*
*7:00 PM CST*​*Difficult to see this as a win when in all likelihood we're going to be missing about half of our scoring with Peja,David West and Bobby Jackson all unlikely to see action.It's not like the Bulls are an offensive juggernaut, but they are an NBA team and without three of their top six players the Hornets are an NBA team in name only.*​ 
*Ben Wallace is not expected to played with a stiff neck for the Bulls.I don't even see the point in trying to guess who Scott starts at the forwards for the Hornets.*

​ 
8-7
STATS















CHRIS PAUL(PG) DESMOND MASON(SG)










TYSON CHANDLER(C)










5-9
STATS
















KIRK HINRICH  CHRIS DUHON








PJ BROWN















LUOL DENG ANDRES NOCIONI​http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon/index.html


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Greeting to P.J.


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

so, West & Bobby out right? Peja is out to?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Mindlib said:


> so, West & Bobby out right? Peja is out to?


Yes.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Starting lineup will probably include Marc and Rasual.


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

I hear that: "I've talked a few minutes ago with my cousin who lives in Oklahoma and he said P.Stojakovic and D.West will 100% play tonite. I trust him so I have no doubts about it."
:|


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I really hate this game won't be on television, I was looking forward to seeing PJ play. Maybe the next Chicago game will be on cable. And I highly doubt Peja and D West are playing. I'd expect to see B Jackson first.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Mindlib said:


> I hear that: "I've talked a few minutes ago with my cousin who lives in Oklahoma and he said P.Stojakovic and D.West will 100% play tonite. I trust him so I have no doubts about it."
> :|


Peja and West will not play tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I really hate this game won't be on television, I was looking forward to seeing PJ play. Maybe the next Chicago game will be on cable. And I highly doubt Peja and D West are playing. I'd expect to see B Jackson first.


I wonder why Cox isn't showing it. I also would expect to see Bobby return before West and Peja will.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I believe there is a possibility of getting the game on streaming video,but it's far from a certainty based on what this says.You'd have to dl ppmate and then click on the link below.If I recall correctly from messing around with these programs ppmate can take a long time to connect to the peer to peer network and it may not work at all on a specific channel for reasons unknown to me
<TABLE style="BORDER-TOP-STYLE: solid; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: solid; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: solid; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: solid; mso-border-alt: outset #111111 .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 1.5pt 1.5pt 1.5pt 1.5pt" height=342 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=666 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=854 bgColor=#e7eaef colSpan=9 height=18>*







1:00*(8:00PM EST)* Chicago Bulls @ No/Okla. City Hornets*​

</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=103 height=18></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=86 height=18>PPLive </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=95 height=18>PPStream </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=95 height=18>TVAnts </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=95 height=18>Sopcast </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=95 height=18>PPMate </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=95 height=18>TVU </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=96 height=18>VGO </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=94 height=18>Others </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=93 height=18>NBA TV China (Maybe) </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=86 height=18></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=95 height=18></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=95 height=18></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=95 height=18></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=95 height=18> /  </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px groove; PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; BORDER-TOP: 1px groove; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px groove; PADDING-TOP: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px groove" align=middle width=95 height=18></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

That was the best loss so far. Why? Because they came back from a huge deficit, mainly because Butler started killing them from the 3-point line in the 3rd quarter. CP had a triple double before the 4th quarter started. They started off terrible, but they really showed heart at the end. And I believe CP played the whole game.

My uncle had league pass, so I was able to watch the game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought we would get blown out in this game,would have if Rasual had not gone crazy.Hinrich doesn't hit that trey we would have a great chance to win or at least take it to OT.

I'm really surprised that Scott kept Paul in for the whole game...but under the circumstances it was a good move with no game tomorrow.You take his assists and his field goals out of our totals it's pretty obvious that this team(the players on the court I mean) has a hard time scoring unless he creates it.Obviously he'd have these big assists numbers every night if our other guys remember how to hit shots.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul with an amazing tripity-dipity! 25 points 18 assists and 11 rebounds. My girlfriend went to this game! I'm jealous...even with the loss.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought sure they would've lost by more. I think if Peja, West and Bobby would have played, Hornets probably would have won. I think Hilton may have been able to help some. He has a nice jumpshot.

Recap
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2006120103

Boxscore
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006120103


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know why Hilton didn't play, because Marc struggled at times. I would have liked to see him play a few minutes to see what he can do.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We lost the game, but the team played pretty well, Rasual showing that he's capable of scoring big, SEVEN three points, Paul with _just_ 18 dishes, 11 rebounds and 25 points, Tyson rebounding strong as usual...
NO BASS! :sad:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> We lost the game, but the team played pretty well, Rasual showing that he's capable of scoring big, SEVEN three points, Paul with _just_ 18 dishes, 11 rebounds and 25 points, Tyson rebounding strong as usual...
> NO BASS! :sad:


Bass only got 1 minute of PT tonight.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Bass only got 1 minute of PT tonight.


Really, send him to the D-League if he will get so little PT while our team is injured.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I don't know why Hilton didn't play, because Marc struggled at times. I would have liked to see him play a few minutes to see what he can do.


bee-fan, after that nice game Hilton had against the Pistons I don't know why Scott hasn't given him more time. That game had to had been a nice confidence builder for him.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> bee-fan, after that nice game Hilton had against the Pistons I don't know why Scott hasn't given him more time. That game had to had been a nice confidence builder for him.



My point exactly. He have a great first game and never see the floor again. I try not to question Scott, but this makes no sense.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It would be great if Rasual could start giving us some consistent scoring.I mean this team has to produce a lot more offense and I don't see many places you can expect us to get any.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I just hope the Hornets don't slip too far under .500 waiting for the other top scorers to come back.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Too bad Hornets didn't get the W tonight because the Lakers will be a tough one. At that time I'm only contemplating on Bobby Jackson being back. Maybe Peja. I doubt West will be ready.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Butler had 73 points in 15 games prior tonight.With 33 points he also had 4.6 points more than four of our starters were averaging coming into the game.

Season averages
Mason 10.7
MJackson 6.9
Chandler 5.9
Butler 4.9
------------
Total 28.4


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Paul's Triple Double Can't Save New Orleans...*

_In a game filled with story lines former players, coach-player feuds, New Orleans connections, LSU connections story line was the 3-point line and a silver lining. 

In Chicago's 111-108 victory over the Hornets at the Ford Center, it shot 57.1 percent from 3-point range (12-of-21), nearly double what Hornets' opponents average. As for the silver lining, the Hornets' effort was valiant despite three of their top four scorers, a combined 46.2 points per game, being out with injuries: David West (right foreman strain), Peja Stojakovic (back spasms) and Bobby Jackson (bruised left ribs). 

"As far as effort tonight, I'm not disappointed at all," said Hornets Coach Byron Scott, whose 8-8 team played better than in the previous four losses._

http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-2/1165041246198320.xml&coll=1


----------

